# Compton ROC Post - West Sussex - December



## Gromr (Dec 27, 2017)

A little visit as I was over this way. Easy enough to get to but really in the middle of no-where.

I'm lead to believe it was once in pretty good condition, but not so much now as there has been a fire inside at some point recently.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 27, 2017)

Very well done but who in their right mind would want to set fire to this place. Its part of history and its made of bricks which do not burn well but blacken well. A pot of paint would not go amiss here.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah why would you want to set fire to this little piece of history!!?? 

I've never been inside one of these ROC posts as I'm scarred the lid will shut on me lol but this one has more in than most, I like it!

Lovely shots too Grom, surprised you didn't get your drone out


----------



## theartist (Dec 27, 2017)

what no glitto?


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicely done mate, much better condition than a lot of them are there days. Spot on lighting as always!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice to see a bed, Iv been in a few but never found one of them. Thanks Gromr


----------

